

Ask HN: Hate SOPA? What technological solutions do you propose? - andrewhillman

Techies have been extremely vocal about how bad SOPA is for the Internet. How about proposing an alternative with technology in mind?
======
2arrs2ells
I don't think it's a technology issue. The US government needs to address SOPA
as a trade issue, and work on establishing bilateral agreements with other
countries. (i.e. piratesite.co.uk has been found in US court to be in
violation of US copyright, UK needs to enforce the ruling, and vice-versa).

------
brmj
I'm of the opinion that asking that question is almost akin to asking what
technological solution should be used to give Russian organized crime your
credit card numbers, if malware with a keylogger in it is bad. I don't think
the problem SOPA purports to address is a legitimate problem, and to the
extent that it might be, plausible solutions to it that don't involve setting
more reasonable priorities would be bigger problems.

------
andrewhillman
Ron Conway seems to think there's a solution within technology (2:45 mark of
this clip) [http://techcrunch.com/2012/01/18/tctv-live-at-sf-vs-sopa-
the...](http://techcrunch.com/2012/01/18/tctv-live-at-sf-vs-sopa-the-biggest-
tech-protest-in-decades/)

------
glimcat
I've been more considering technological solutions to the problem of
governmental reform. The machinery of government could use some repairs.

------
marssaxman
Piracy is not a big enough problem to deserve a legislative solution.

~~~
bediger
Yeah! The second part of a prima facie case for policy change is to show that
the proposed solution solves the problem. The third part is to show that the
proposed solution doesn't cause more problems than it solves. That would be
"cost/benefit analysis".

Show us that a problem exists, that someone gets harmed, and how much that
harm amounts to. And please, don't use propaganda techniques. You'll just look
bad.

